# Light Burning Anubias?



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't be certain but i had petites on driftwood at the top of my main tank and they went yellow like that too, moved to the low tech betta tank and they're greening back up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Tee...

Anubias species are low light plants. They'll also do well in filtered light. You might consider introducing a floater to grow above the Anubias and shade it a little.

B


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Plants need light, CO2, nutrients, and water to live. The intensity of the light drives the plant's need for CO2, and nutrients.
Anubias can live in high light but you better provide extra CO2 and nutrients.

Take the plant out of the pot. Don't bury the rhizome into the substrate.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

This is a temp tank, so they need to stay in pots until I am ready to plant them in another tank. 

Higher light needing CO2 makes sense, it already has Osmocote Plus in the rockwool (+ high light) I can see how it would demand CO2 then, and it has the symptom of lack of CO2; clear/transparent melting is a sign of carbon deficiency as far as I knew. 

I bought a Madagascar Lace plant and put it under the same bright light beam, and it grows a new leaf every 24 hours with Osmocote in its rockwool without CO2! I did read its a slightly higher light plant though.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Teebo said:


> This is a temp tank, so they need to stay in pots until I am ready to plant them in another tank.
> 
> Higher light needing CO2 makes sense, it already has Osmocote Plus in the rockwool (+ high light) I can see how it would demand CO2 then, and it has the symptom of lack of CO2; clear/transparent melting is a sign of carbon deficiency as far as I knew.
> 
> I bought a Madagascar Lace plant and put it under the same bright light beam, and it grows a new leaf every 24 hours with Osmocote in its rockwool without CO2! I did read its a slightly higher light plant though.


Just my two cents:
Unless this "temporary" tank is temporary for over a month, I'd still take the anubias out of the rock wool. Anubias aren't cheap, and there is a _slight _risk of the rhizome being smothered. Just toss the rock wool and put it in the plastic bucket. The roots won't take hold THAT fast. And even if they cling to some gravel, you should trim the roots when you move it to it's permanent home anyway.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> Plants need light, CO2, nutrients, and water to live. The intensity of the light drives the plant's need for CO2, and nutrients.
> Anubias can live in high light but you better provide extra CO2 and nutrients.


So true. The term 'low-light' really just means the demand for light is low, but like most plants, Anubias for example will grow quicker, fuller in high-light if the other demands are met.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> So true. The term 'low-light' really just means the demand for light is low, but like most plants, Anubias for example will grow quicker, fuller in high-light if the other demands are met.


I am having trouble with anubias in higher light and fertilization. Leaves curl and turn blackish. I've put them in a low light, no fertilizer tank and new leaves are growing out nicely, but the old leaves still look bad. I am assuming this is because of light/fertilization. Would love to know what caused the curling and blackening.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I removed it and placed it in its final home which is lower light, much lower. I am not sure where I want it yet so I did leave it in the cup still but this is how I have had it, the night I brought it home I read online about the rhizome and removed the rockwool around it. Reminds me of the way a root flare on a tree breaths and needs to be exposed, but anyway you can see some yellowing and burning I think this lower damage is from the light but...possibly from the Osmocote.* 


















*This is the said purple Madagascar Lace under high lighting, it literally grew the purple leaves in 2 days! Same conditions; high light, Osmocote, no CO2...would the purple be the same problem of having all 3 or none? Maybe without Carbon it stretches quicker than it can photosynthesize?*


----------

